# 2004 jeep GRC limited overheating help



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

I know another overheating but need help.

6cylinder straight six.
Replaced the water pump last year
replaced thermostat 2 months ago
replaced the radiator 2 months ago replaced last year also,

Well when you come to a stop or idle for a bit the car will stare to get hot.
If air cond is on it will get into the red zone hot hot hot.

I checked the fan and seemed to not work so I checked for voltage on connector and to see if the was ok.

I unplugged the connector and checked for voltage, seem to get on one side of the 3 pin plug.

I tried to hot wire the fan and used the middle pin as ground.
I was able to get the fan to spin but made a small grinding noise.
I tried the middle pin grnd and power to the other pin and nothing, seems there is low but no high speed fan and like I said the grinding noise.

I connected the plug and started the car and waited for the temp to rise and now the fan turned on but seems to be low rpm and really cant hear the fan, you can see it but looks slow.

My questions are.
on the six straight 2004 is there suppose to be 2 speeds?
On this vehicle the relays are in the black box next to battery. I swapped them same results.

Does this sound like the fan needs to be replaced with the noise, no high speed and to seems the fan is spinning slow when the car is running and getting hot.

thanks


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Replace the fan


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

do you know if the fan is 2 speeds in the fuse/relay box next to battery there are 2 relays one for fan low and one for fan high.
I hot wired the fan and only the low seems to work.

3 wire plug middle ground - left pin with 12 volts fan spins up but I can hold the fan from spinning.
right side pin 12 volts no fan.

I guess I will be removing the radiator today with shroud and replace the fan assembly.

thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Usually the fans are 2 speed.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah but they shouldn't be making noise or be weak


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just came in from 95 degree heat and sweat.

Picked up a used 2 speed fan and seems to work well

cost $50.00 used and $127.00 from autozone so i fixed the problem and saved some money.

Only thing chrysler should of done was to mount the fan on the other side of the shroud some way as to be able to get to the 3 screws to remove from shroud.

I had to drain the radiator and disconnect the upper and lower hoses so I could remove the shroud and the replace with used one.

I tried and tried to get the shroud off without draining the radiator but no go so its all set.

The car is my daughters who is 7 months prego so I had to fix, not nice to drive here in Boston in August with humidity


----------

